# Kings struggling.



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Got blown out at Rockets today. This team has lost 5 of their last 6 games and all the injuries have caught up with them now. The entire team looks so tired out there and there D lately has been horrible to say the least. Depth is nice as long as they're complimenting star players like Webber, Bibby and Peja. But u can't expect wallace, williams and hedo to always deliver in starter-like mins. And wats up with Divac? I've never seen him play so poorly. Dude seriously needs to sit out some games cuz he can't even run up and down the court with some speed anymore. His post play has been twice as slow as Mutumbo and everybody has been treating him even worse then Bradley.

Kings r 1-3 since C-Webb went down, and haven't looked good at all even when they're staying competitive since they have to struggle so much. Webber is probably loving their current struggles cuz this simply adds more to him being the mvp. All the BS abt Bibby being the mvp should be put to rest.

Anyway, despite all that, i still think Kings r the best team when completely healthy. This current drop might also mean no chance of meeting the lakers in the 1st round. I'm sure neither teams want each other in the first round.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*kings can bring in whoever they want*

LA owns arco arena!!!
they have 12 wins in there in the last 15 games.. so they can take the cowbells and shove em..
anyways the only way the kings will win the title is as if the blazers or spurs beat the lakers
when u mention sacto i still think of pejas wide open airball and christie saying ' i was scared to death:mrt:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

another loss today, to the rockets. obviously out of sinc without webber. even without him they should be one of the better teams in the L. i think they'll come back strong but who are they facing next?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

They can't put all this on Webber, their d has been god awful. I watched the game and they didn't double Ming once. Also the Rockets out ran them the entire game, that's inexcusable.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Sacramento is in a Tailspin. They have tough games coming up, and Webb is gone for quite some time. I think Portland will take first in the Pacific Division and the 2nd seed in the West.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Uhh, well their best player is out, as well as Bobby Jackson. The Lakers were 3-9 without their best player. Injuries matter.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

Here's the problem with Sacramento:

1) They've played the most road games in the NBA (27). It's just plain tough to win on the road in the NBA. The Kings are just 15-12 on the road - a record that mediocre is good enough for 4th best overall. Bad teams will beat good teams on the road - that's why teams like Atlanta, Chicago, New York, and Golden State have winning records at home despite sub .500 overall records.

2) They've played the most overall games in the NBA (49 - tied with Orlando). Some teams have played as many as 4 less games. Most games + most road games = 1 tired team. That's part of the reason why they look stuck in cement on D.

3) Obviously, injuries. The Kings are deep enough to consistantly win without their best player. They aren't deep enough to win without their best player (Web), their early-season MVP (Bobby Jackson), and a top bench player (Pollard). Take the best, 4th best, and 8th best player off any team and see how they do on the road. Bobby Jackson is hugely missed (Kings 23-8 with Jackson, 10-8 without). 

The Kings are actually better than their record indicates (they have 5 home games in hand) and they play 7 home games (with an average of 2 days rest between each) after the break so they aren't in nearly as much trouble as the recent slide would indicate. 

Oh, and grizzoistight - where are you coming up with your 12 of the last 15 at Arco? In the Webber/Adelman Sacramento era (the only numbers that matter) the Kings are 7-10 vs the Lakers at Arco (1-1 in the 98-99 season, 1-1 in the 99-00 season and 2-0 in the playoffs, 0-2 in the 00-01 season and 0-2 in the playoffs, 1-1 in the 01-02 regular season and 2-2 in the playoffs, and 0-1 in the 02-03 regular season). Hardly great, but considering the Lakers have won three championships in that era, and Webber has missed 2 of the last 7 games (while the Kings have never played the Lakers without Kobe or Shaq), 7-10 isn't all that bad.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i thought i heard it on espn*

anyways man the kings are more talented than the lakers and so are the blazers.. i was just sayin i think its kind of weird that the kings can be so dominant all season at home then lose the biggest game of their lifes ( game 7)..


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

The Kings have been cursed with injuries this year, we haven't even seen the real Sacramento team yet. Bibby is still not at full health yet, Pollard has been out forever it seems, BJax is their best bench player, Divac just looks tired (whether this is due to the WC's, old age or a combo of both is hard to say) and now CWebb is hurt. Once they get their guys back to full health watch out, cuz they are easily the best team in the league and will show it come playoff time.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

The Lakers may have won 12 of the last 15 games at Arco in the regular season (that must be it) but considering 6 of those losses belong to the pre-Webber Kings, that number doesn't mean anything. 3-6 in the Webber era (with Webber missing 2 of the 9). Once again, not good, but considering the achievements of the Lakers over 3 of the prior seasons (and the Kings weren't truly an elite team until 00-01) it's understandable.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*ill agree with that*

when healthy this team might be the best team ever assembled in nba history

Bibby - jackson
christie - turk
peja - jim jackson - gwall
cwebb - keon clark
vlade - pollard

YIKES!!!!!!!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I almost spit out my orange juice when I saw that the Rockets were favored over the Kings this morning. Looks like Vegas is pretty smart.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: ill agree with that*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> when healthy this team might be the best team ever assembled in nba history
> 
> Bibby - jackson
> ...


That's pushing it. But yes, they're definitely a well balanced team.


----------



## bina23 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: ill agree with that*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> when healthy this team might be the best team ever assembled in nba history
> 
> Bibby - jackson
> ...


seriously the rest of the league better watch out once they get everyone back. there hasn't been a day that they have had every single one of their players healthy. the kings are just going to blow everyone out of the water


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: ill agree with that*



> Originally posted by <b>bina23</b>!
> there hasn't been a day that they have had every single one of their players healthy. the kings are just going to blow everyone out of the water


Yes there has (If there hasn't, then the only guy that wasn't healthy was Pollard), and they certainly didn't blow everyone out of the water. They are an incredible team when everyone is healthy, but they don't "blow everyone else out of the water".


----------



## bina23 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: ill agree with that*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes there has (If there hasn't, then the only guy that wasn't healthy was Pollard), and they certainly didn't blow everyone out of the water. They are an incredible team when everyone is healthy, but they don't "blow everyone else out of the water".


ok x the whole blow everyone else out of the water part, they'll still do really well though, you can't disagree with that


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Uhh, well their best player is out, as well as Bobby Jackson. The Lakers were 3-9 without their best player. Injuries matter.


Yeah but just like with the Lakers Shaq, George and Fox being out wasn't the only reason they went 3-9. Guys like Fish played well below their abilities.

Injuries aren't the only thing to blame for their struggles. Vlade and Bibby are playing like crap.


----------



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> They can't put all this on Webber, their d has been god awful. I watched the game and they didn't double Ming once. Also the Rockets out ran them the entire game, that's inexcusable.


 r u kidding me?yao hit 7 shot in a row!yao was being double teams since 1Q. Yao got 6 a. the last ast is a hook pass over clark and someone else to steve(not being double teamed??)


----------

